# Club pictures (not work safe)



## tisk (Dec 10, 2004)

Here's  a couple pics I took at a local night club.  I really like the motion blurs of the lights in these.  The first photo is my favorite.

(1)






(2)





(3)


----------



## DocFrankenstein (Dec 10, 2004)

Since when do they allow cameras in clubs?


----------



## nomav6 (Dec 10, 2004)

was about to ask the same lol, anyway looks like a fun club


----------



## tekzero (Dec 10, 2004)

who says u cant take a camera into clubs?!


----------



## tisk (Dec 10, 2004)

its a night club not a strip club...


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 10, 2004)

DocFrankenstein said:
			
		

> Since when do they allow cameras in clubs?



Yeah, really. I'm all for cameras in clubs. Case in point (I'll let you 'guess' who the guy in the photo is):


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 10, 2004)

Bokeh said:
			
		

> DocFrankenstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so were you successful?


----------



## ferny (Dec 10, 2004)

Looks like Grint off of Teachers. :mrgreen:


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 10, 2004)

ferny said:
			
		

> Looks like Grint off of Teachers. :mrgreen:



What does?  Is "teachers" a movie?


----------



## ferny (Dec 10, 2004)

http://www.channel4.com/entertainment/tv/showcards/T/index.html


----------



## triggerhappy (Dec 10, 2004)

ferny said:
			
		

> Looks like Grint off of Teachers. :mrgreen:



You are so right!!  :lmao:


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 10, 2004)

ferny said:
			
		

> http://www.channel4.com/entertainment/tv/showcards/T/index.html



Hmm... I guess i just don't get it.  :?:


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 10, 2004)

jonmikal said:
			
		

> so were you successful?



Lol... UUuhhhh, no. Actually I was just playing around acting silly. That shot was from a video segment from my vx2000; no, stills are not its forte'.


----------



## tekzero (Dec 10, 2004)

jonmikal said:
			
		

> Bokeh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



r u SERIOUS lol


----------



## Shilts (Dec 11, 2004)

This only leaves one question, "What happens next ????"


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 11, 2004)

Shilts said:
			
		

> This only leaves one question, "What happens next ????"



Not sure who you're asking or what you're asking... ??


----------



## Shilts (Dec 13, 2004)

Bokeh, judging  where your hands are positioned, 9 out of 10 of these would, i guess, result in a sore face, same thought s as Jonmikal.


----------

